# Hardcore



## Grober (3. August 2010)

Hey!

Wollte mal wissen was die Leute die Hardcore hören so an DJ´s gut finden und was Ihr so hört.

Grober


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

Doofe Frage: Hatebreed ist doch Hardcore oder ._. ich blick beim "metal Hardcore" und "techno Hardcore" nichtmehr durch....

du meinst diese art von HC oder?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COCoQPXTll4[/youtube]


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. August 2010)

Also ich erkenne hier keinen Unterschied zu Trance und Hardstyle.

Irgendwie ist es genau dasselbe bloß in schneller.

Und nein, ich mag keine elektronische Musik. Würde mich aber schonmal interessieren, wo jetzt genau das besondere daran sein soll, weil ich erkenne kaum einen Unterschied zu den besagten anderen Richtungen.


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

Na ja Techno House oder was auch immer ist schon geil, einfach nur bestimmte Dinger wie z.B. Gigi d'agostino, Darude oder Tiesto....

Insomnia rockt auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder einzelne remix (z.b. loituma oder Fluch der karibik)

aber das ist alles nicht wirklich hardcore, soweit ich weiss ist hardcore einfach ne aneinanderreihung von knallharten beats mit übelst viel dezibil... ich glaub bei auto contest wos um dezibil geht verwendet man als amateur z.t. auch etwas HC mässiges


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> aber das ist alles nicht wirklich hardcore, soweit ich weiss ist hardcore einfach ne aneinanderreihung von knallharten beats mit übelst viel dezibil... ich glaub bei auto contest wos um dezibil geht verwendet man als amateur z.t. auch etwas HC mässiges


Hardcore scheint ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff zu sein.

Aber so wie es aussieht (siehe den Ava/Sig des TEs und die Frage nach DJs) meint der TE wohl die Hardcore Techno Sachen.


----------



## Grober (3. August 2010)

Hardcore ist eine ganz bestimmte Richtung. Ist elektronische Musik, aber extrem schnell und mit viel Bass.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CJlwF0uhN1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

Aber hatebreed z.b. ist doch auch hardcore oder?`

Zitat wiki:
*Hatebreed* ist eine US-amerikanische New-School-Hardcore-Band.

oder wie unterteilt man das :<


----------



## Grober (3. August 2010)

Ich meine jetzt Techno...und keinen Rock


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. August 2010)

hab bei hardcore auch zuerst an bands wie terror gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




was so in die musikrichtung geht, hab ich früher öfters mal angerfist gehört, fand ich ziemlich nice, das wars aber auch schon, weil ich mich nie größer damit beschäftigt habe.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. August 2010)

The Speed Freak, Dj Radium, Hellfish, Stormtrooper, Skoza, The Sickest Squad usw.
M1dy (wobei das nicht mehr direkt unter Hardcore fällt)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. August 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich fange gerade an, unkontrolliert zu kotzen.
> Ist das normal für Elektro-Hardcore?



Wieder ein wunderbares Paradebeispiel
Wir gehen in Threads von deren Thema wir keine Ahnung haben (da es uns nicht interessiert) und heizen einfach mal grundlos die Stimmung an


----------



## Bloodletting (8. August 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Wieder ein wunderbares Paradebeispiel
> Wir gehen in Threads von deren Thema wir keine Ahnung haben (da es uns nicht interessiert) und heizen einfach mal grundlos die Stimmung an



"Ahnung haben" ist bei der Verkündung, ob man es mag, oder nicht, absolut Schnuppe.


----------



## Firun (8. August 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> "Ahnung haben" ist bei der Verkündung, ob man es mag, oder nicht, absolut Schnuppe.



Meinung vertreten und Provozieren sind auch unterschiede die du dir bitte merken solltest, ich habe deinen Provokanten Post entfernt und bitte dich sowas in Zukunft zu unterlassen, danke für dein Verständnis


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. August 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> "Ahnung haben" ist bei der Verkündung, ob man es mag, oder nicht, absolut Schnuppe.



Doch genau das ist es. Hast du dich jemals ernsthaft mit dem Thema Hardcore auseinandergesetzt? Nein? Das dachte ich mir.
Sonst kannst du auch völlig unwissend in eine Disskusion einwerfen "Ich hab keine Ahnung worums geht, aber es hört sich Scheiße an"
Genau da hört die "Verkündung, ob man es mag, oder nicht" auf und die Provokation beginnt.


----------



## Bloodletting (8. August 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Doch genau das ist es. Hast du dich jemals ernsthaft mit dem Thema Hardcore auseinandergesetzt? Nein? Das dachte ich mir.
> Sonst kannst du auch völlig unwissend in eine Disskusion einwerfen "Ich hab keine Ahnung worums geht, aber es hört sich Scheiße an"
> Genau da hört die "Verkündung, ob man es mag, oder nicht" auf und die Provokation beginnt.



Wenn man etwas ganz ung gar nicht mag, dann verstärkt man das "mag ich nicht" eben.
Z.B.: Ich mag Trance, Techno mag ich nicht. Und Elektro-Hardcore finde ich scheiße.

Es gibt nämlich noch einen Unterschied zwischen nicht mögen, aber ertragen können und scheiße finden und weglaufen, wenn man es hört.

Und eine Meinung wird IMMER [font=arial, helvetica, clean, sans-serif]subjektiv sein, da ist es egal, wie viel Ahnung man hat.[/font]


----------



## -!His(siC)*NesS!- (17. August 2010)

Blöde Frage: Gabs da vor sehr langer Zeit nicht die Terror Dome und Thunder Dome Reihe mit extrem krankem Hardcore/Techno/Hardstyle whuatever?! (Sry aber ich hab kein Plan von der Musikrichtung! };oP)

Greetz.


----------



## Lari (17. August 2010)

Gibts immer noch soweit ich weiß.
Und total krank sei dahingestellt. Hardcore ist mir persönlich zu ruppig, aber Dancecore/Hardstyle liegt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

